# Cheap Pints in Dublin City Centre at weekend ?



## whiz (5 Jun 2010)

Hi Guys, do you know which of any Pubs in Dublin City Centre which serve reasonable priced pints at the weekend ? 
I know of one pub called OReillys that serves largers at €3.60. I just am getting annoyed at paying between €5.00 - € 6.00 on a regular basis, any feedback much appreciated !


----------



## mtk (5 Jun 2010)

perhaps you should just drink less  as 5 at €5 is always cheaper than 10 at €3.60


----------



## theresa1 (5 Jun 2010)

Try the HapennyBridge Inn -cheaper than some pubs.


----------



## Pat Bateman (5 Jun 2010)

Pints are €4 in Ron Blacks on Dawson St...pretty cheap for the "super pubs" on that street.


----------



## SlugBreath (6 Jun 2010)

Pat Bateman said:


> Pints are €4 in Ron Blacks on Dawson St...pretty cheap for the "super pubs" on that street.


 

 [broken link removed]


----------



## moneysaver1 (17 Jun 2010)

I picked up a flyer last year for a new website that offers discounts on food, drink and accom in Temple Bar. They seem to have some good offers from time to time. I can post links to sites yet (not enough posts :-( so Google 
Temple Bargains dot com and youll see them. Lots of combo deals for Food and Pints!


----------



## Yeager (17 Jun 2010)

Get a 6 pack of Dutch Gold, drink it before you leave and stay on the miwadi for the rest of the night.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (18 Jun 2010)

Searsons Upper Baggot Street, pints €4.


----------



## Boyd (18 Jun 2010)

Depends on what you're drinking. Guinness is usually cheaper than Carlsberg et al and long neck drinking bottles is a major no no. Also depends on what sort of pub you're after, Ron Blacks is fairly cheap but its an awful spot IMHO. Women as usually hot though


----------



## Davey'sGirl (18 Jun 2010)

Stay away from temple bar and maybe try up harcourt st like diceys or something all depends on what type of night/crowd you want???


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2010)

moneysaver1 said:


> I picked up a flyer last year for a new website that offers discounts on food, drink and accom in Temple Bar. They seem to have some good offers from time to time. I can post links to sites yet (not enough posts :-( so Google
> Temple Bargains dot com and youll see them. Lots of combo deals for Food and Pints!


 

That just links to a generic catch-all site as used by a lot of squatters. Nothing to do with Temple Bar.


----------



## Firefly (22 Jun 2010)

The Beggers Bush off Haddington Road was always a cheapie place to get great stout.


----------



## Sunny (22 Jun 2010)

To be fair, most pubs have copped on and very few charge more than €5 a pint during the evening. Can't speak for the late bars because I am old and usually gone home by that stage.


----------

